# how is it possible to make a hair removal soap



## nikhilsewak

i am looking for a recipie for hair removal soap..does turmeric is a mecessary component for making it


----------



## carebear

I know there are hair removal soaps in which turmeric is the "active" ingredient but don't believe they are actually effective.


If you have a commercial soap that actually works, please let us know.  We can help you duplicate it.


----------



## IanT

what do they put in nair?


----------



## agriffin

http://www.livestrong.com/article/87696 ... move-hair/

Active Ingredients
Nair works using active ingredients known as calcium thioglycolate and potassium thioglycolate. These thioglycolates are potent chemicals that break down a protein called keratin, which can be found in your skin and hair. Nair also uses moisturizing ingredients, such as lanolin and cetearyl alcohol, to help keep the skin moist to prevent drying and irritation after using the depilatory product.


----------



## IanT

yikes! I didnt know it acted on keratin!.. that means it eats fingernails too! woooooah!... ill think twice next time i fill a water balloon up with it and throw it at someone...  :shock: 


(yeahhh we used to add it to water balloons in HS for water balloon fights... that wasnt so nice, but wasnt my idea...  :? )


----------



## Fanci

Pretty much same thing as home permanent wave. 

Also, if you look at Magic Shave (the black guys use this on their faces so they don't get bumps) it has Calcium Hydroxide and Thioglycolic Acid. Pretty much the same thing, only stronger. If it stays on your skin too long, it will remove that too  (I saw the results when a friend of mine thought she could use her bf's magic shave to take care of some unwanted hair. Nasty chemical burn.)

I certainly do not want that in any soap I am going to use.

Is this what you are looking for?

http://www.fatfreekitchen.com/beauty/facial-hair.html


----------



## krissy

the magic shave stuff eats fingernails like they are for breakfast!!


----------



## Fanci

Her bf, used to use a butter knife to "shave" with. He would mix up the powder and spread it on his face with the knife, and then scrape it right back off. Smooth as a baby booty! 

She mixed some up, spread it near a sensitive area, then before she could scrape it off began dancing and singing. That's what I called it. She howled like a cat, and ran around like a chicken with its head cut off trying to get into the shower and turn the water on it. I'm terrible, because I laughed so hard I fell on the floor and couldn't get enough control to even help her. 

She refused to speak to me for a week.


----------



## krissy

Fanci said:
			
		

> She mixed some up, spread it near a sensitive area, then before she could scrape it off began dancing and singing. That's what I called it. She howled like a cat, and ran around like a chicken with its head cut off trying to get into the shower and turn the water on it. I'm terrible, because I laughed so hard I fell on the floor and couldn't get enough control to even help her.
> 
> She refused to speak to me for a week.



you reminded me of this story...

All hair removal methods have tricked women with their promises
of easy, painless removal - The Epilady, scissors, razors, Nair
and now...the wax.    Read on.......... 

My night began as any other normal weeknight.   Come home,
fix dinner, play with the kids.

I then had the thought that would ring painfully in my mind for
the next few hours:  'Maybe I should get the waxing kit from the
medicine cabinet.

So I headed to the site of my demise: the bathroom.

It was one of those 'cold wax' kits.  No melting a clump of hot wax,
you just rub the strips together in your hand, they get warm and
you  peel them apart and press them to your leg  (or wherever else)
and you pull the hair right off. 
No muss, no fuss.   How hard can it be?

I mean, I'm not a genius, but I am mechanically inclined enough
to figure this out.   (YA THINK!?!)
So I pull one of the thin strips out.   Its two strips facing each other
stuck together.

Instead of rubbing them together, my genius kicks in so I get out
the hair dryer and heat it to 1000 degrees.   ('Cold wax,' yeah...right!)

I lay the strip across my thigh.   Hold the skin around it tight and pull.

It works!

OK, so it wasn't the best feeling, but it wasn't too bad.
I can do this!   Hair removal no longer eludes me!

I am She-rah, fighter of all wayward body hair and maker of
smooth skin extraordinaire.

With my next wax strip I move north.  After checking on the kids,
I sneak back into the bathroom for the ultimate hair fighting championship.

I drop my panties and place one foot on the toilet..

Using the same procedure, I apply the wax strip across the right side
of my bikini line, covering the right half of my hoo-ha and stretching
down to the inside of my butt cheek (it was a long strip).

I inhale deeply and brace myself....    RRRRIIIPPP!!!!

I'm blind!!!   Blinded from pain!!!!.....   OH MY GAWD!!!!!!!!!
Vision returning, I notice that I've only managed to pull off half the strip.

CRAP!

Another deep breath and RIPP!     Everything is spinning and spotted.

I think I may pass out.... I must stay conscious... I must stay conscious.

Do I hear crashing drums???  Breathe, breathe....  OK, back to normal.

I want to see my trophy - a wax covered strip, the one that has caused
me so much pain, with my hairy pelt sticking to it.   I want to revel in
the glory that is my triumph over body hair.

I hold up the strip!

There's no hair on it.

Where is the hair???

WHERE IS THE WAX???

Slowly I ease my head down, foot still perched on the toilet.

I see the hair. The hair that should be on the strip...  it's not!

I touch..  I am touching wax.

I run my fingers over the most sensitive part of my body, which is now
covered in cold wax and matted hair.

Then I make the next BIG mistake ... remember my foot is still propped
upon the toilet?    So I put my foot down.

Sealed shut!   My butt is sealed shut.   Sealed shut!
I penguin walk around the bathroom trying to figure out what to do
and think to myself  'Please don't let me get the urge to poop..
My head may pop off!'

What can I do to melt the wax?

Hot water!!   Hot water melts wax!!   I'll run the hottest water I can
stand in the bathtub, get in, immerse the wax-covered bits and the wax
should melt and I can gently wipe it off, right ???

*WRONG!!!!!!!*

I get in the tub - the water is slightly hotter than that used to
torture prisoners of war or sterilize surgical equipment - I sit.

Now, the only thing worse than having your nether regions glued
together, is having them glued together and then glued to the bottom
of the tub.... in scalding hot water.

Which, by the way, does not melt cold wax.

So, now I'm stuck to the bottom of the tub as though I had cemented
myself to the porcelain!!

God bless the man who had convinced me a few months ago to have
a phone put in the bathroom!!!!!

I call my friend, thinking surely she has waxed before and has some
secret of how to get me undone.   It's a very good conversation
starter.

'So, my butt and hoo-ha are glued together to the bottom of the tub!'

There is a slight pause.
She doesn't know any secret tricks for removal but she does try to
hide her laughter from me.

She wants to know exactly where the wax is located, 'Are we talking
cheeks or hoo-ha?'

She's laughing out loud by now ... I can hear her.

I give her the rundown and she suggests I call the number on the side
of the box.

YEAH!!!!! Right!!    I should be the joke of someone else's night.

While we go through various solutions, I resort to trying to scrape
the wax off with a razor .
Nothing feels better than to have your girlie goodies covered in hot
wax, glued shut, stuck to the tub in super hot water and then
dry-shaving the sticky wax off!!

By now the brain is not working, dignity has taken a major hike and
I'm pretty sure I'm going to need Post-Traumatic Stress counseling for
this event.

My friend is still talking with me when I finally see my saving grace.....
the lotion they give you to remove the excess wax.

What do I really have to lose at this point?

I rub some on and OH MY GOD!!!   The scream probably woke the kids and
scared the dickens out of my friend.

It's sooo painful, but I really don't care.

'IT WORKS!!

I get a hearty congratulation from my friend and she hangs up.
I successfully remove the remainder of the wax and then notice to my
grief and despair....THE HAIR IS STILL THERE.......ALL OF IT!

So I recklessly shave it off.   Heck, I'm numb by now.   Nothing hurts.
I could have amputated my own leg at this point.

Next week I'm going to try hair color......how bad can that turn out???


----------



## dubnica

LOL this is hilarious!


----------



## IanT

see my theory, id rather take a butane lighter and burn it off if it came to that lol.... glad you survived it... hope the hoohaa is okay too


----------



## dagmar88

@ Krissy, lol! 

:? The other day Iput depilatory cream on my BF's chest... Burned his nipples seriously bad. It went better after applying aloe juice, but it still hurt after a few days... Auch!


----------



## soapbuddy

I'll still wax any day over the tortuous Epilady. I am no masochist, but that machine sure is. Gift or not that ended up in the trash. I'm back to gentle chamomile wax and linen strips. I cut them to make them smaller so it hurts less. Actually it's not so bad any more once you get used to it. But never again with the Epilady that tears the hair out in shreds.


----------



## Fanci

Um, ouch!? I got nothing that tops that, I hurt right now just thinking about it. Wait a minute, I think I need to give my friend a call, see if she has tried wax yet. hehehehehehe


----------



## tespring

These must be the same strips that my husband decided to play with one day and slapped one on my arm.  I have a ton of fine blonde hair on my arms...and a rectangular area that is bald now thanks to him.     :shock:


----------



## dagmar88

tespring said:
			
		

> These must be the same strips that my husband decided to play with one day and slapped one on my arm.  I have a ton of fine blonde hair on my arms...and a rectangular area that is bald now thanks to him.     :shock:



 :twisted: I'd wait till he's asleep and use it on his upper lip


----------



## IanT

ohhh come onnnn lip!?!??!! i say HAPPY TRAIL!!! up the ante!!!


----------



## BakingNana

IanT said:
			
		

> ohhh come onnnn lip!?!??!! i say HAPPY TRAIL!!! up the ante!!!



You don't want to wake him up, tho...gotta be careful what you aim for!  (OMG, I can't believe I just posted this!)


----------



## agriffin

BakingNana said:
			
		

> IanT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohhh come onnnn lip!?!??!! i say HAPPY TRAIL!!! up the ante!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want to wake him up, tho...gotta be careful what you aim for!  (OMG, I can't believe I just posted this!)
Click to expand...


   Lol!


----------



## krissy

IanT said:
			
		

> see my theory, id rather take a butane lighter and burn it off if it came to that lol.... glad you survived it... hope the hoohaa is okay too




lol, thanks for the hooha concern... :shock: however it was not *my* hooha that was the star of the story. it is just something i had read before and thought it would get a laugh in this thread!


----------



## BakingNana

krissy said:
			
		

> IanT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see my theory, id rather take a butane lighter and burn it off if it came to that lol.... glad you survived it... hope the hoohaa is okay too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, thanks for the hooha concern... :shock: however it was not *my* hooha that was the star of the story. it is just something i had read before and thought it would get a laugh in this thread!
Click to expand...


It did!  Sure brightened MY day!!!


----------



## cmd439

Hilarious!  It's amazing the things people will try.  I tried the laser treatments on my arms.  It worked great but the little hairs would burst into a tiny flame and burn my arms.  Felt like a mild sunburn for a couple days.


----------

